# Timeshares in Central Oregon



## Hawaiibarb (Jan 29, 2015)

I'm going to be in Oregon in early July, and I'd like to schedule some extra time to go to the Sisters Quilt Show which is on July 11 (as I recall).  Are the timeshares in Central Oregon hard to get in the summer?  Which do you recommend?

Barb in Honolulu


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 29, 2015)

We have enjoyed Eagle Crest in Redmond. Can't speak to the difficulty of getting a ressie. Trying sooner is better than later.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jan 29, 2015)

I second Eagle Crest.  We drove to Sisters while staying @ EC and it was fairly close.  I believe there are also timeshares in Sunriver, but that would be further.


----------



## lorenmd (Jan 30, 2015)

the seventh mountain resort is now a wyndham resort.  best place to stay in bend but a little further to get to sisters


----------



## csxjohn (Jan 30, 2015)

When I was looking last year there was little to no availability in that area in the summer. YMMV


----------



## DAman (Jan 30, 2015)

Barb-

 July is prime time in Central Oregon. 

Eagle Crest is available through both II and RCI. Worldmark has units there too.  

Nothing is available now in all three systems for your date.

Put in an ongoing search and you may have success.  I have been looking for another unit there in early August. There have been some dates in late July and early August that I have seen recently but nothing that matched my needs.

It is a nice drive to Sisters from Eagle Crest.


----------



## ChrisandBeth (Jan 30, 2015)

VI has a property in Sunriver Oregon about 45 minutes away. It's fully booked on the VI website but you should consider including it on an OGS.

Much further away (2/12 hrs) is a really nice property in Klamath Falls, the Running Y a WorldMark property. It's a great place in its own right and would be an easy "get". Worldmark is showing lots of availability in July for one bedroom units and scattered July inventory in larger units.

Chris


----------



## sue1947 (Jan 30, 2015)

ChrisandBeth said:


> VI has a property in Sunriver Oregon about 45 minutes away. It's fully booked on the VI website but you should consider including it on an OGS.
> 
> Much further away (2/12 hrs) is a really nice property in Klamath Falls, the Running Y a WorldMark property. It's a great place in its own right and would be an easy "get". Worldmark is showing lots of availability in July for one bedroom units and scattered July inventory in larger units.
> 
> Chris



Running Y to Sisters is closer to 3.5 hours by the time you drive through Bend and its heavy summer traffic.  It makes no sense as a base to access the quilt show in Sisters.

Eagle Crest is the best timeshare; about a half hour to Sisters followed by the Inn at Seventh Mtn. 

However, the quilt show in Sisters is very popular and has been for many years.  Lodging in the area for that weekend will be tough.  Try for Eagle Crest, but you should also look at other options.  There are lots of vacation homes in the area and I would look at those.  Black Butte Ranch is 6 miles west of Sisters and has a mix of condos and houses.  Eagle Crest also has privately owned houses in addition to the timeshare condos owned by individuals or Worldmark.  There are other complexes around as well.  Do a search on vrbo.com/flipkey/homeaway etc.  I've stayed at Black Butte quite a few times and prefer it for it's cooler temps (in the trees vs the sagebrush) and the general setting.  

Sue


----------



## Elan (Jan 31, 2015)

What sue1947 said.  I own at Eagle Crest and it's a very easy short drive to Sisters.  SunRiver is south of Bend, so it's a bit of a commute to Sisters, but not a big deal if you're spending the entire day at the quilt show. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawaiibarb (Jan 31, 2015)

*Eagle Crest*

Eagle Crest really sounds nice, but I'll try your other ideas, too.  Many thanks!


----------



## Icc5 (Feb 1, 2015)

*Love Eagle Crest*



Hawaiibarb said:


> Eagle Crest really sounds nice, but I'll try your other ideas, too.  Many thanks!



We have stayed at Eagle Crest during the summer about 10 times and never had a problem getting in.  I don't know about the quilt show and maybe nothing was going on all the times we were in the area.  We own 3 other timeshares plus Worldmark points and have used both in different years to get in, several times we waited till about 2 months out to book.
We've also stayed at hotels in the area for a day or two and found them very inexpensive compared to California.   Good luck and have fun.
Bart


----------



## Elan (Feb 1, 2015)

Icc5 said:


> We have stayed at Eagle Crest during the summer about 10 times and never had a problem getting in.  I don't know about the quilt show and maybe nothing was going on all the times we were in the area.  We own 3 other timeshares plus Worldmark points and have used both in different years to get in, several times we waited till about 2 months out to book.
> We've also stayed at hotels in the area for a day or two and found them very inexpensive compared to California.   Good luck and have fun.
> Bart



  I agree.  Eagle Crest is a huge resort and typically has a lot of availability.  We've booked our week there (Summer Preferred Plus, which is a float week from 6/15 to 9/15) well into late Spring.


----------



## dr.debs (Feb 1, 2015)

We love Eagle Crest but prior posters are correct, July is high season. There are plenty of motels/hotel options in Sisters, Bend and Redmond. You might try VRBO at Black Butte Ranch if you are unable to exchange into Eagle Crest.


----------



## LynnW (Feb 1, 2015)

We stayed at Stoneridge Townhomes in Sunriver and the units are beautiful. Probably the largest timeshare unit we have ever stayed at. It is more like a condo complex than a resort so wouldn't be good if you looking for lots of activities. You can walk to the Village which has shops and restaurants.

Lynn


----------



## easyrider (Feb 2, 2015)

I was looking at Eaglecrest to make a June reservation using Worldmark. It is looking pretty tight for this summer. I was able to grab the Friday and Saturday I needed in a 2 bed chalet.

I was also looking at the Inn at the 7th Mountain and found rooms available but only studios for the nights I need.

On the Vacation Internationale site I was able to grab a studio in Sun River for a few nights.

Often times we use vrbo for Bend. 

Bill


----------

